# help with padron



## campogirl (Jul 8, 2013)

My husband and I bought land Catalonia in 2003 and built a house. We moved here in November 2012 on a permanent basis. We are pensioners and my husband suffers from arthritis. He is in constant paid and we must get health care. The local GP gave him pain killers but could not refer him to a consultant without being registered,

To obtain a tarjeta sanitaria we obtained an SI each. We then obtained EU citizen green cards. Lastly we obtained letters from Social Services. However when we went to register at the local health clinic they refused to register us on the grounds the padron was out of date. This was surprising as there is no expiry date on it, only a rubber stamp with the date of issue.

We went to the adjuntament but the mayor ( not the one who issued the initial padron) refused to issue us with them, on the grounds that our house is not in the village. We are in the municipality for fire permits etc. And in the past have paid local rates.

I did some research but got many conflicting answers. Both the EU immigration help line and the Spanish Red Cross imigration help line say we are entitled to the padron by Spanish law regardless of where we live. An online solicitor told me the mayor has the last say. I have seen times ranging from unlimited to 12 months for renewal of padrons on various web sites. 

We will have to buy a Spanish car soon and this may not be possible without a padron. He is forcing us in to having to make a decision whether to go back to England which we do not want to do. It just does not seem right that the mayor can have this power when it is against Spanish law.

Is there any advice you can give in addition to the EU and Redcross. If so I would appreciate it very much. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

campogirl said:


> My husband and I bought land Catalonia in 2003 and built a house. We moved here in November 2012 on a permanent basis. We are pensioners and my husband suffers from arthritis. He is in constant paid and we must get health care. The local GP gave him pain killers but could not refer him to a consultant without being registered,
> 
> To obtain a tarjeta sanitaria we obtained an SI each. We then obtained EU citizen green cards. Lastly we obtained letters from Social Services. However when we went to register at the local health clinic they refused to register us on the grounds the padron was out of date. This was surprising as there is no expiry date on it, only a rubber stamp with the date of issue.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I've moved your post to its own thread - you will hopefully get more advice this way

firstly - if you're registered on the padrón, then unless they have for some reason removed you, that's it - you're registered, and all you need is a current copy 

what is true though, is that for anything official you need a certificate of less than 3 months old - that's standard throughout Spain

it doesn't make sense that they would refuse you - they get govt money for each person on the list

is it possible that you should be registering in a different town? If you're certain that it's the right place then ask for the _libro de reclamaciones - _they have no right to refuse you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

When you first got the padron, where were you living? That is, what address is on the padron?

Given that you have only recently built the house, is that the same address as used on the original padron?

Where do you pay IBI (rates) and which town hall issues them? Wherever you pay the IBI is where you need to be registered for the padron.


It may be that they have changed boundaries - why not simply ask the mayor where you should register - I'm surprised you haven't asked him that when he refused you.


----------

